# John Deere 4320 Subcompact PTO issue



## Twospeed (9 mo ago)

I have a 4320 John Deere subcompact tractor. The PTO has developed an issue where when it is under a heavy load it will slow down and even stop. When you take the load off it will catch back up. This is not the clutch on the bush hog slipping as I have watched the pto shaft from the tractor slow down and stop. I have read that there is a PTO solenoid that could be the potential problem however I have no idea where that is located. Any ideas from anyone who might have had experience with this? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Twospeed said:


> I have a 4320 John Deere subcompact tractor. The PTO has developed an issue where when it is under a heavy load it will slow down and even stop. When you take the load off it will catch back up. This is not the clutch on the bush hog slipping as I have watched the pto shaft from the tractor slow down and stop. I have read that there is a PTO solenoid that could be the potential problem however I have no idea where that is located. Any ideas from anyone who might have had experience with this? Thanks in advance for your help.



Looks like we have seen this problem before on here.......See if this thread helps you out any......I know it is not your exact model but it might be close enough to help you out.....










4310 - PTO Problem


I have a JD 4310 with a 6 ft cutter and I let a friend borrow to mow a 2 acre lot. The PTO is not engaging now even though on the instrument panel it shows that it is engaged. He says it was working fine throughout his mowing and then he shut off. He noticed a patch he did not do and it did...




www.tractorforum.com




.


----------



## Twospeed (9 mo ago)

Thanks. I had seen this before but I think the 4310 must be different. I found a video of the solenoid being changed on a 4310 but that appears to be two solenoids, one for the pto and one for the front wheel drive. That would indicate to me the front wheel drive on that tractor is electric engaged. Mine is a shift lever on the side of the transmission. Also I could not find anything on my tractor that looked exactly like what I saw in the video. I found something in that same general area that looked like it was one solenoid but not sure if that is it or not. And if it is not sure how the heck you would get to it to take it off. Also mine is a little different problem in that the pto works. It will just slows down and stops if you put it under to much load. If you lighten the load it will pick back up again.


----------

